# Tail light bulb replacement, how?



## idbchops (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey guys, first time here, My brake light buld went out on the passenger side of my 03 v6 altima, how do I replace it? It looks like the whole assembly has to come out and there is this grey knob looking thing behind the assembly inside the trunk sticking out of the metal. If anyone would be kind enough to give me detailed instructions on how to replace the buld, I thank you in advance!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

it's not too hard... you just have to get the carpeting out of the way... two or three 10mm bolts and then the gray part that sticks in its some sort of clip thats part of the tail light.. just remove the tail.. and there it is..

there really isnt much detaill.. sorry..


----------



## idbchops (Jul 11, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> it's not too hard... you just have to get the carpeting out of the way... two or three 10mm bolts and then the gray part that sticks in its some sort of clip thats part of the tail light.. just remove the tail.. and there it is..
> 
> there really isnt much detaill.. sorry..





thanks a lot, so the only thing I really need to remove are the bolts, and I really don't touch the grey knob thingy, correct?


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

idbchops said:


> thanks a lot, so the only thing I really need to remove are the bolts, and I really don't touch the grey knob thingy, correct?


2 nuts...unplug the harness...push through the rubber grommett and pull. It's just that easy. The whole assembly comes out and you simply turn out the bulb holder, replace the bulb and re-install assembly in reverse order.

LJ::woowoo:


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

the gray part that sticks out is part of the tailight.. you'll see when you pull the tailight off...


----------



## Smoke1991 (Dec 19, 2005)

just make shure you get all the nuts, actually should be 3 if im not mistaken, i had an idiot in my shop go to do one of these, he thought he had em all and as he was prying to take the assy out of the car (thinkign there was a plastic restraint clip) broke the the whole tailight.
if its not comming out somewhat ez... double check that you removed all of them.

Once all are removed the the tail light should slide right out.


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

Smoke1991 said:


> just make shure you get all the nuts, actually should be 3 if im not mistaken, i had an idiot in my shop go to do one of these, he thought he had em all and as he was prying to take the assy out of the car (thinkign there was a plastic restraint clip) broke the the whole tailight.
> if its not comming out somewhat ez... double check that you removed all of them.
> 
> Once all are removed the the tail light should slide right out.


2 nuts... changed mine over to SER tails just yesterday. Mines an 02' but I think they're all the same. Both lights took me 15 mins.

LJ:idhitit:


----------

